# friendly chipmunk



## ShutterBug4_4 (Sep 8, 2004)

I know this may not be a very good blooper, but this darn chipmunk would not get out of my picture!  He jumped into about 5 more right before I shot them... guess he just wanted his picture taken


----------



## mentos_007 (Sep 9, 2004)

It took me a while to notice this animal


----------



## Lula (Sep 9, 2004)

Oh so sweet......i wish that u had focused the animal instead!


----------



## JPPLAY (Oct 3, 2004)

I think the chipmunk adds a nice feel for the picture. I wouldn't really consider this a blooper but a nice shot.


----------

